# Screenshot Send via Whatssapp



## ali zaib (Apr 20, 2019)

Support is requested to guide , Can we send excel range screenshot to any one via whatsapp .
i have below mention code but its send only text . i need to send picture which available in cell range or get screen shot of range 

Dim text As String
Dim contact As String


text = Range("C1").Value
If text = "" Then
MsgBox "Enter the Message to be sent!", 64, "PROCEDURE ERROR"
Exit Sub
End If


'ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink Address:=" https://web.whatsapp.com/"
'Shell "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" & " https://web.whatsapp.com/"


If MsgBox("Is WhatsApp Loaded?" & vbNewLine & vbNewLine & "Press No To Cancel", vbYesNo + vbQuestion + vbSystemModal, "WhatsApp DDos") = vbYes Then


'Fazer (60000)

startrow = 2
startcol = 2
Do Until Sheets(1).Cells(startrow, 1) = ""


'Fazer (2000)
contact = Cells(startrow, 1)


If contact = "" Then
MsgBox "Fill in the contact addresses!", 64, "Please enter at least one Contact"
Exit Sub
End If
text = "Hi " & Sheets(1).Cells(startrow, startcol).Value & "," & vbNewLine & Range("C1").Value & vbNewLine & "Regards," & vbNewLine & "Ravi Kant Agarwal"
'text = "Hi " & Sheets(1).Cells(startrow, startcol).Value & "," & Range("C1").Value & "Regards," & "Ravi Kant Agarwal"
'text = "Hi " & Sheets(1).Cells(startrow, startcol).Value & "," & Range("C1").Value


' Go To The WhatsApp Search Bar
Fazer (3000)


Call SendKeys("{TAB}", True)




' Go To The Contacts Chat
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys(contact, True)
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys("~", True)
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys(text, True)
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys("~", True)


'Fazer (3000)
' Call SendKeys("{TAB}", True)
' Call SendKeys(contact, True)
'Call SendKeys("~", True)
'
'Fazer (8000)
'Call SendKeys(text, True)
''SendKeys "{ENTER}", True
'Call SendKeys("~", True)
'
startrow = startrow + 1


Loop


Else
End If




'ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink Address:=" https://web.whatsapp.com/"
'Shell "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" & " https://web.whatsapp.com/"
' 'Application.Wait TimeSerial(0, 0, 1)
' Fazer (7000)
' SendKeys "{TAB}", True
'' SendKeys "camilly", True
' Call SendKeys(text, True)
'SendKeys "{ENTER}", True
'
'Fazer (2000)
'Call SendKeys(text, True)
'SendKeys "{ENTER}", True
'Call SendKeys("~", True)




End Sub


----------

